

Show HN: Tagging all GitHub repos - adieu
https://github.com/porter-io/tag-github

======
hfaran
If anyone is interested in a more personal tagging service, there is Astral
([http://astralapp.com/](http://astralapp.com/)). Shame it isn't open source
though.

~~~
syropian
Author of Astral here, it is currently open source
([http://github.com/astralapp/astral](http://github.com/astralapp/astral)),
but a bit of a mess since I'm trying to upgrade the stack and fix some bower
dependencies. Hoping to get it tidied and ready for real contributions within
the next month or so.

~~~
hfaran
Oh, I guess maybe this open-sourced a little after launch? I looked around for
the source when it was first launched and couldn't find it.

~~~
syropian
You're correct, the decision to open source it was quite recent. I'm excited
to see where the dev community will take it once the repo is in good shape :]

------
deanclatworthy
The first thing I noticed is you hijacked my back button. After landing on
your homepage I was unable to go back.

~~~
adieu
We use pjax to make users navigating through our site easier. It might be a
bug in the frontend. Will fix it asap. Thank you for your feedback.

------
thomasreggi
I totally agree that this is a major issue at the moment with github. I even
tried to build something to organize repositories
[http://hora.reggi.com/](http://hora.reggi.com/), the thing is most package
managers (npm, and bower for instance) have a keywords field, can't we just
use those?

~~~
adieu
Hora looks very nice. I see many people using different tools and methods to
organize their favorite repos. If we could put those efforts together and
standard things a bit (so no more angular and angularjs). The end result will
help many others. We have plans to crawl npm, pypi and other platforms for
tags data and make all those data available for everyone. Hope this could
attract others with similar needs to join.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
The number of directories under repos/ is far too long for GitHub or most
browsers to handle.

~~~
pygy_
Github trucatees it to 1000, but I use a browser extension that adds a
directory tree to github repos for easier navigation[0] that freezes Firefox
when it tries to build the list.

0\.
[https://github.com/buunguyen/octotree#](https://github.com/buunguyen/octotree#)

~~~
adieu
oops, sorry. will fix it.

~~~
pygy_
That's not really your fault... I've opened an octotree issue here:
[https://github.com/buunguyen/octotree/issues/163](https://github.com/buunguyen/octotree/issues/163)

------
amelius
Very nice! I was actually wondering lately how I could find out about github
repositories that are of interest to me (without reading HN every day).

I'm wondering, what kind of recommendation engine is this project using?

~~~
adieu
You mean our service Porter.io ? We analyze starred repo of our user and
recommend news based on similarity and popularity . And we have bunch of ideas
to improve this.

~~~
amelius
Well, given that there is already a lot of research in the area of
collaborative filtering (see for example [1]), I would expect that there exist
also some open source engines for this problem.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netflix_Prize](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netflix_Prize)

------
dogweather
How about the Python classifiers as tags? Should cover everything and save re-
inventing the wheel:

[http://pythonhosted.org/an_example_pypi_project/setuptools.h...](http://pythonhosted.org/an_example_pypi_project/setuptools.html#classifiers)

------
humpt
when I click the [Rails] tag, oh-my-zsh appears as first in the list. I
realize it has a rails plugin but I'm not sure it's one of the most relevant
rails projects.

I think there should be some kind of "sort by relevance" feature.

~~~
adieu
The demo page we built is a simple showcase of what could be done with the
tagging data. Hope it could inspire more people to play with this dataset.
"sort by relevance" sounds cool. Might add it to the demo in the future.

~~~
humpt
...and the idea is actually awesome! (sorry i'm not sandwich approach-ing you,
I just forgot to mention it :)

------
Yadi
This is awesome I love it, I wonder what are the API limitations?

Is there a way to recommend more repos depending on what I've already starred?
Since most of them are tagged now.

The coolest part was what's hot on HN section!

------
edem
The demo seems down:
[https://porter.io/explore/tags/](https://porter.io/explore/tags/)

~~~
ledzep2
Just visited it. Looks ok.

------
ntoll
Reminds me of Fluidinfo... (general purpose tagging of everything by everyone
with an API and built in query language.)

